# Zaire Blue Kapampa Pics



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Guys,

It's been about a month since I last posted some pics. I decided to shoot a few pics of my adult kaps. Here's a couple of the better ones. Hope you like...

One of my girls









Here is my alpha male (Tsala). He didn't give me any great pics today.









CYL,
Russ


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice to see! I love Kaps.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice Rus, I have two very large wc male kaps and I find it hard to get rid of any of them. By the way I got those Mikulas from Mike, not yet adult I believe seeing that the male is about 6 inches. But looks to be a very nice group.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Frontlover said:


> very nice Russ, I have two very large wc male kaps and I find it hard to get rid of any of them. By the way I got those Mikulas from Mike, not yet adult I believe seeing that the male is about 6 inches. But looks to be a very nice group.


That's awesome - I can't wait to see pics of your Mikula! How many did you get? As far a size goes, sounds like you got a young group and that's sounds good in my book (almost perfect). How big are your girls?

As far as I know, I don't think anyone has bread Mikula in the States yet. Before Chip & Mike got this recent batch of Mikula from the Congo, I think there may have been one (maybe two people) to have them. Congrats, you are on the cutting edge with a beautiful varient. I really cannot wait to see pics :wink:

CYL,
Russ


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Russ,

No pick anytime soon, need a camera and I just purchased a group of wc ilangi. No money left to spend on fish. :?

I got six Mikulas 4/f 2/m they are in a 180, the larges about 6 inches and the smallest female about 4 inches. It should be awhile before breeding starts, but I hope to have a lot of Mikula fry :drooling:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking good as always!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> Looking good as always!


Hey Brian, whatsup? How are your kaps doing? Got any pics?

CYL,
Russ


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaps are doing well. i have nine that look great. No pics, my good computer crashed, with all my pics. Getting it fixed so hopefully I'll get some up soon.


----------



## glenroy (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pics Razzo, awsome looking Kaps! :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> Kaps are doing well. i have nine that look great. No pics, my good computer crashed, with all my pics. Getting it fixed so hopefully I'll get some up soon.


I look forward to those pics once your computer is up & running :thumb:

CYL,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

glenroy said:


> Great pics Razzo, awsome looking Kaps! :thumb:


Thank you! Next week I will be moving them to their new aquarium (265G). Can't wait to get that project done :wink:

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice Kaps, amazing blue on them. Can we get a full tank shot? :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

blkg35 said:


> Nice Kaps, amazing blue on them. Can we get a full tank shot? :thumb:


Here's the 125 that we recently built into the wall. I'll look for a closer tank shot.









Off to the left you can see the 265 and where it will be set up.









I better get busy on the setting it up. As soon as my substrate arrives this week, I can begin.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

That is one SWEEEET.... room. You're one lucky guy!
What's the ratio of your Kaps? 
Also, whats going in the 265gal tank?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

your tank is going to be nice, but my REAL question, is Where is that sofa from?!?!?! OMG its GORGE!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

blkg35 said:


> That is one SWEEEET.... room. You're one lucky guy!
> What's the ratio of your Kaps?
> Also, whats going in the 265gal tank?


Thanks for the kudos!

My wild caught kapampa breeding group (2m/6f) which are currently in the 125 will be going into the 265 the second week of September. My beta male has been in jail in a 30 until I can get the 265 going and he will go back in with the colony at that point.

I will be putting a group of F1 kapampa juvies into the 125 (not sure that will be a long term home for them as I may sell them at some point - not sure yet). The 125 may become a troph tank one day.

I've got a bunch of F1 kapmapa fry that will go into the 30 and the 55 gallon tanks (sooner or later, I will be putting an add in the trading post for them).

It's been a VERY busy summer with the basement buildout, my job and the kids sports/activities. I need to spend some quality time in the fish room and get things organized they way I have planned. So much to do and so little time :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

blkg35 said:


> That is one SWEEEET.... room. You're one lucky guy!
> What's the ratio of your Kaps?
> Also, whats going in the 265gal tank?


Thanks for the kudos!

My wild caught kapampa breeding group (2m/6f) which are currently in the 125 will be going into the 265 the second week of September. My beta male has been in jail in a 30 until I can get the 265 going and he will go back in with the colony at that point.

I will be putting a group of F1 kapampa juvies into the 125 (not sure that will be a long term home for them as I may sell them at some point - not sure yet). The 125 may become a troph tank one day.

I've got a bunch of F1 kapmapa fry that will go into the 30 and the 55 gallon tanks (sooner or later, I will be putting an add in the trading post for them).

It's been a VERY busy summer with the basement buildout, my job and the kids sports/activities. I need to spend some quality time in the fish room and get things organized they way I have planned. So much to do and so little time :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nickinsmokerise said:


> your tank is going to be nice, but my REAL question, is Where is that sofa from?!?!?! OMG its GORGE!


LOL, I forgot the name of the place, I have to ask my wife :lol:

What was interesting, this was on display in the front of the 1st store we walked in (it just came out on the market too). It is unusual for us to like the first thing we saw (we both loved it immediately). We thought it was a fun piece for the newly finished basement.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nickinsmokerise said:


> your tank is going to be nice, but my REAL question, is Where is that sofa from?!?!?! OMG its GORGE!


For what it is worth, the place was called Sofa Mart which is a part of our Furniture Row in Mishawaka, IN.



> Sofa Mart
> Address: 4005 Grape Rd, Mishawaka, IN 46545
> Phone: (574) 273-3080


I'll try to dig up more info on the mfg of the sofa.


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

I have to say, i fell in love with it too! Thanks for the info and keep us updated on your tanks!


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Razzo,
you got my dream fish room and you're gonna have my dream tanks. 
Frontosa in one tank and trophs in the other...... :thumb: 
That's going to be one SICK.... fish room...... Please post pics when its complete...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

blkg35 said:


> Razzo,
> you got my dream fish room and you're gonna have my dream tanks.
> Frontosa in one tank and trophs in the other...... :thumb:
> That's going to be one SICK.... fish room...... Please post pics when its complete...


Thanks for the kind words. I will post pics once I get things up & going.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Where did you get your kapampa fry? I am looking for a good place online to buy from!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jaybuc said:


> Where did you get your kapampa fry? I am looking for a good place online to buy from!


The F1 fry & juvie pics that I have posted on this board are from my WC Kapampa breeding colony.

I will have fry that will be ready to ship within a couple weeks. I am also considering selling some juvies too. In any event, if you are interested we should probably continue this conversation on PM. I will wait to hear from you.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

your basement is ground level?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

alexrex20 said:


> your basement is ground level?


Yes, it is a ranch with a walkout basement. The walkout is really nice - especially when you are trying to get a 400 pound fish tank (the 265) into the house. I could not imagine bringing that thing down a set of stairs  The view from the walkout really helped motivate us to finish part of the basement.










We have a 1/2 acre (somewhat, wooded lot with a pond view). Here's a couple pics...



















Without the leaves you can get a pretty good picture of the back. BTW: we get a fair amount of lake effect snow from Lake Michigan every year. We are in a snow belt.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you teasing us Razzo?????  
First you show us an awesome fishroom then your gorgeous house. I must say you've got it made..... :thumb: 
Out here in California a house that nice would cost more than an arm and a leg....
Can't wait to see your 265 kap tank and your 125 trophs tank, keep us posted my friend.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

blkg35 said:


> ...I must say you've got it made..... :thumb:..


I have been blessed by the LORD in many ways... far above what I deserve or need. I am grateful for what He allows me to have. _"Count your blessings, name them one by one..."_ (as the old hymn goes).

We have one of the lowest "cost of living" expense ratios in the nation. I don't know how everyone in CA can afford a house. Do they just pay all of you a lot more too? We like it out here. There is a lot of open country out here and I really enjoy that. I lived in Chicagoland the first 36 years of my life. The change of pace from the rat race has been really nice - I hope I don't ever have to live like that again.

Anywho, thank you for the kind words!

Russ


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

adopt me


----------

